# Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

...für die jenigen, die gestern WISO verpasst haben, ist hier ein recht interessanter Beitrag: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/15/0,4070,3926991-7,00.html


----------



## Heiko (25 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*

Eigentlich wenig überraschend, aber trotzdem erschreckend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*

Hat jemand hier Kontakt zu den Machern des Beitrags? Ich hätte da mal ein paar Verständnisfragen... Näheres die Tage...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*

Was ist davon zu halten, dass laut WISO manche Betreiber der "Internet-Mafia" von ihren "guten Kontakten zu Staatsanwälten" sprechen? Ich meine: Das ist ja starker Tobak... Gibt es da konkrete Hinweise?
Ich muss mir den Beitrag noch einmal genau anschauen (und anhören)...


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist davon zu halten, dass laut WISO manche Betreiber von ihren "guten Kontakten zu Staatsanwälten" sprechen?


Schlimmer noch: "_...Freunden bei StA und Polizei..._", das halte ich persönlich schon für eine dreiste Ansage.
Allerdings scheint mir bei der Recherche zu dem Beitrag so einiges unrund gelaufen zu sein. Probenwelt z. B. wird gar nicht mehr bedient (außer für Bestandskunden) und der interviewte GF von easydebit scheint eher eigene Interessen vertreten zu haben - hat man den aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen? Ach ja, das Beschaffen der austehenden Forderungen läuft ja jetzt über den Kalletaler Pferdehändler mit seiner Zweigstelle in Herford.


----------



## Insider (26 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Machern des Beitrags?


...ein "_Autorenwerk Berlin_".


----------



## drboe (27 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer noch: "_...Freunden bei StA und Polizei..._", das halte ich persönlich schon für eine dreiste Ansage.


Das ist aber keine Aussage der Macher des ZDF-Beitrages. Vielmehr wird gesagt, dass die GF der besuchten Firma von solche Beziehungen sprechen. Also Zitat, und das wird nicht einmal gewertet. 

Insgesamt halte ich die Beitragsform für zu reisserisch und damit kontraproduktiv. Bei klarer Information mit Namensnennung wäre in wenigen Minuten deutlich geworden: hier wird äußerst unsauber und ggf. betrügerisch gearbeitet, daher Finger weg. Der Rest ist dann u. U. ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Phäno. (27 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber keine Aussage der Macher des ZDF-Beitrages. Vielmehr wird gesagt, dass die GF der besuchten Firma von solche Beziehungen sprechen.


Zumindest war die Aussage des Sprechers geeignet, gewisse Rückschlüsse bei einem (vermeintlich) betroffenen Beamten auszulösen. Ein Anruf bei Herrn M. in M. ergab, dass diese Aussage wohl so keinesfalls gefallen und lediglich in das halbstündige Gespräch hinein gedichtet worden sein soll. Man hatte zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass Behördenanfragen prompt beantwortet werden (die Wortwahl wird damit wohl ein ewiges Geheimnis bleiben).


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*

edit


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Geschäfte der Internet Mafia im ZDF*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand hier Kontakt zu den Machern des Beitrags? Ich hätte da mal ein paar Verständnisfragen... Näheres die Tage...



Daten gelöscht JBG
_persönliche Daten gelöscht, modinfo _


----------

